# 20EDM



## Refiner232121 (Mar 16, 2011)

20EDM
I know someone and he has this machine.
I took a look at it and I think it was folded and not opened up because it didn't look exactly like this machine on youtube.
But it did write 20EDM on it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J_BbA3oQec
He asked me if I would be able to use it.
What I would like to know from this forum is can I make files on Cambam or any other program of this type and start machining with 20EDM.

Also I have never used a CNC machine but I have done lots of work with Rhino and a bit with Cambam an similar programs.
Under these conditions what are some of the things I should pay attention to so I can start using 20EDM.

Also where else can I get help for this
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## rusty (Mar 16, 2011)

If you don't want to spend a fortune in proprietary software, try Linux EMC, http://linuxcnc.org/


----------



## Refiner232121 (Mar 17, 2011)

HI rusty
I didn't know about this EDM stuff until now and what it does is make cuts on very hard material with electric current
Its for making parts for chain machines.
I don't have what you said but do you think it can be helpful
Thanks


----------

